# Elbow pain during pressing exercises



## shenky (Aug 2, 2014)

The last two weeks I've had throbbing elbow pain during pressing exercises. I'm going to try wrapping it with an ace bandage for added support. id like to think this is a common injury, so waned to hear what you've done to manage this annoyance

Anyone else experience this? How D's you manage it? It's super annoying


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 2, 2014)

I use an elbow strap right below the elbow (high forearm)... it helps with grip strength and pain, definitely not a cure tho


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2014)

I do too Lup, helps tremendously! !


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2014)

I just went to the doctor the other day. I had to leave the gym after 15 min because my elbows were shot. He's got me on prednisone and told me take a week off the gym. I turn big wrenches for a living and prednisone isn't helping. I'll be getting cortisone shots I'm suspecting in the next week or two. I'm 32. He told me he usually doesn't see tendinitis like that until guys are 40. He also said unless I want surgery I might want to start thinking about taking it easier in the gym. So long story short, I'll probably have surgery when I'm 40.


----------



## shenky (Aug 2, 2014)

Hmmm. Definitely don't want surgery, but I don't see myself taking it easy in the gym either. I'll try a wrap for support and follow up on here with result


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 3, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I just went to the doctor the other day. I had to leave the gym after 15 min because my elbows were shot. He's got me on prednisone and told me take a week off the gym. I turn big wrenches for a living and prednisone isn't helping. I'll be getting cortisone shots I'm suspecting in the next week or two. I'm 32. He told me he usually doesn't see tendinitis like that until guys are 40. He also said unless I want surgery I might want to start thinking about taking it easier in the gym. So long story short, I'll probably have surgery when I'm 40.



Hey Colt, I'd re-think that Cortisone shot, bud. I have tendinitis and arthritis in both elbows. I broke my left elbow towards the end of the hockey season years ago and played through the playoffs with it. By the time I got it casted it was broken in 2 seperate pieces. Didn't heal great and I have had close to nonstop pain and arthritis ever since. I had a full distal bicep rupture repaired with the single incision bio-tendonis screw method on my right elbow, so I have a screw in the top of my elbow. The tendinitis flares up from time to time. However, I will never do a cortisone shot. Cortisone, in the long, just destroys your tendons, ligaments and bones. It's a very temporary fix. I wear elbows sleeves and do 3 warm-up sets anytime I press, but for the most part, it just is what it is. Getting older blows, dude. Don't make it worse with Cortisone shots.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 3, 2014)

Look into voodoo floss Shenky


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 19, 2014)

I try to make sure my elbows are extremely warm before I do any press. I try to ice and heat them when it gets real bad.
Some weeks are better then others. 

I can't do skull crushers or dips anymore, I try to avoid the shit that bothers it the most. The doctor just told me to rest but I ain't got for that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2014)

shenky said:


> The last two weeks I've had throbbing elbow pain during pressing exercises. I'm going to try wrapping it with an ace bandage for added support. id like to think this is a common injury, so waned to hear what you've done to manage this annoyance
> 
> Anyone else experience this? How D's you manage it? It's super annoying



Judging by your description of "throbbing" this isn't an elbow problem. You are pinching a nerve in the shoulder and it's radiating pain to the elbow.

Do you squat?


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

I have elbow issues as well, however it is minimal pain during pressing, and intense pain when working the biceps. Mostly in my left arm. The pain is in the inside of the elbow.


----------



## Hrsecck (Aug 20, 2014)

Had a cortisone shot on the outer elbow.That helped for awhile but it's back.


----------

